# Official Milwaukee Bucks vs. Chicago Bulls



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs.








The Bucks are 1-1 and will be well rested 

Bulls are 1-2

Tuesday 7 pm CSN-Chicago


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

**will be in attendance**

Let's go Bulls! But Im also excited to see Brandon Jennings, he's off to a great rookie campaign


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Milwaukee Bucks stats

.405% Allow .447%. 
.357% in threes, allow .294%

.673% fts! 



They are out rebounding their opponents 89-82.And have out rebounded opponents on the offensive board 28-17. 

Brandon Jennings 20.5
Hakim Warrick 15.0
Michael Redd 13.0
Ersan Ilyasova 10.0

Andrew Bogut leads the team in rebounding with 7 a game.

*Besides his 10.5 points a game, Brandon Jennings is averaging 6 assists, 5.5 rebounds, and 1.5 steals a game. *

The Bucks lost to Philly by 13, and then beat Detroit by 11.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

i think there is a good chance redd doesnt play, so the advantage you already had in this game is expanded, I am excited about Rose-Jennings, it could be alot of fun for years watching these two go at it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I will post the Bulls important stats here, once available.

Stats after 3 games. 

89.7 pts a game, allowing 99.3

413% .163% in threes .722% fts
Allowing .496% .333% in threes .778% fts

We out rebound our opponents by .7 rebounds a game.

Luol Deng 15.7
Joakim Noah 12.0
John Salmons 11.7
Kirk Hinrich 10.3
Derrick Rose 10.3

Stats of interest:

Noah averaging 9 rebounds a game, Deng is second on the team with 7.6

Rose is shooting .371% 

Rose has taken just 1 three point attempt in three games. 

Rose leads the team in assists with 4.7 a game. 

Kirk Hinrich is shooting .387% and .154% in threes

Pargo is shooting .353% and .333 in threes, he leads the team in 3 pt pct. 

Salmons inproved his shooting pct to .279% and .158% in threes


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

@ starting this thread 3 days early a/k/a moving right along. 

The Bulls better win this game or Wynn is not my e-friend anymore!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

taco_daddy said:


> @ starting this thread 3 days early a/k/a moving right along.
> 
> The Bulls better win this game or Wynn is not my e-friend anymore!


LOL I hear ya.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Bucks are better than people have given them credit for. That said, it's a major let down if we let this get away. Home game against a team that's not nearly as good, on paper at least. Pressure is on the Bulls here.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm hoping for a win in this one - don't let me down, Bulls!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> i think there is a good chance redd doesnt play, so the advantage you already had in this game is expanded, I am excited about Rose-Jennings, it could be alot of fun for years watching these two go at it.


Official news is he is out for at least two weeks.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

With Redd out I fully expect the .500 express to roll into victory.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Is vBookie on vacation?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> Is vBookie on vacation?


For the moment - my computer hasn't been too happy with the internet here for a bit, so vBookie is a bit too much of an ordeal to tackle. Hopefully I or P to the Wee can get back to hooking up the game threads...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Is vBookie on vacation?


I have it open in the vBookie forum


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Post five has the updated stats of interest about the Bulls


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

What Bulls fans get to see tonight:



> Another point guard is making a play to win NBA rookie the year.
> 
> Well, maybe two games is a little soon to make a judgment, but Milwaukee's Brandon Jennings is definitely the early leader. He's averaged 20.5 points and 6.0 assists, shot better than 50 percent and carried the Bucks to a 16-point comeback win over Detroit last Saturday.
> 
> "That would be great if he could win it, especially because he's in our conference," said Bulls guard Derrick Rose, the reigning rookie of the year. "It would be more great if J.J. (James Johnson) or Taj (Gibson) could get it."



Rose is being very generous there, isn't he? 

http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=333667&src=150

Jennings/Rose could be one of those featured matchups for years. Jennings is fast, but doesn't seem to be as strong as Rose.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

narek said:


> What Bulls fans get to see tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jennings is in an Iverson mold while Rose has a Gary Payton body but is probably even faster than Jennings, I think the biggest difference is that Jennings is not shy to take over a game, I still think Rose is holding back on offense and is just not 100% comfortable as the teams #1 guy. Rose takes a bit too many jumpshots when he could easily just drive to the basket and score.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

What a horrible start


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

down 5-0


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose knocks down both ft's


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I take it Tyrus has the flu?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose with the Bulls first 4


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Dornado said:


> I take it Tyrus has the flu?


Yessir


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Horrible. Way too many turnovers


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah misses the jumper, but he's made them before this season.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Another turnover urghhh


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Salmons has sucked big time tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of one Bucks 25-13. 

We are shooting 25%. We have 7 turnovers, Just two assists. 

Deng has 5. 

Jennings 9, Warrick 7.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses, we get the ball back, Rose hits the floater


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses the close shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller gets fouled on the defensive rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another turnover


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah is fouled on the hook attempt

fta hits both 25-17 Bucks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bogut scores over Miller

Hinrich misses the jumper


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich and Salmons are a combined 0-9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bogut with the power move over miller and is fouled. 29-17

Bulls shooting .238%, Bucks .464% We have 9 Turnovers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bogut scores again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah rebounds the miss but misses the bank shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bogut yet again, 8 straight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses the jumper 33-19 Bucks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:21 33-19 Bucks

Bulls 24% Bucks .469%. 

B. Jennings 9. A. Bogut 8

D. Rose 6, L. Deng 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses the jumper


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

The Bulls look weird. Panic is setting in. But why?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich to salmons in transition for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich steals, Salmons misses. Deng rebounds and misses in close.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 21 points with 4 minutes left in the half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses from the side, Gibson rebounds, brings it up strong for the dunk, missed because Bogut was on his back 

Missed both fta!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Warrick fouls Deng on the defensive rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng fta hits both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We look awful!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:11 39-23 Bucks

Bulls 21% Buck 44%. 

We have 11 turnovers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah to Deng down low for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich to deng on the break for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits the floater.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of two 43-29 Bucks


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ugh Taj is becoming 09 version of Michael Ruffin, I dont want to SEE TAJ!! Play JJ.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the first shot of the second half


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng blockes bogut! Then Salmons misses the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gibson hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons blocked Jennings,. Deng hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the air ball...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

45-35 Bucks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Delfino steals and dunks on the fb


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bogut scores close, bucks back up by 14


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Warrick scores on the drive bucks up by 16

Deng misses


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

We can't hit shots.

Rose looks like he thinks too much when he's out there. Possibly adjusting to life after Ben Gordon. His injury really slows the team down. He won't be forcing himself to get to the rim as much as he's able to do when he's healthy. He really needs to develop that jump shot quickly.

Deng and Rose partnership is not clicking yet. But I think Deng is already playing the best of his ability. making cuts, taking open mid range shots, rebounding the ball. I think that's really all we can expect from him. He tried to create his own shots a couple of times but ended nowhere or turned into turnover (stolen)

Noah's energy is good, but this game reveals how scary limited he is offensively. Defensively he's good.

Hinrich plays like a veteran, but with our current team makeup, if he can't hit those shots he's much more valuable as a trade bait.

Salmons looks timid. He's still trying to find his rhythm carefully selecting his shots.

Brad Miller can't hang with Bogut, too slow. No longer a reliable scoring option. Being paired with Noah or Gibson (2 offensively challenged bigs) only make his offensive game much worse (defense only need to focus on him).

Sorry, but what happened to Tyrus?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Gibson for the push off


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bell scores Bucks up by 18


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 29% 

L. Deng 15 B. Jennings 13 A. Bogut

Bulls have 14 turnovers

Deng has 9 rebounds, Noah has 8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> We can't hit shots.
> 
> Rose looks like he thinks too much when he's out there. Possibly adjusting to life after Ben Gordon. His injury really slows the team down. He won't be forcing himself to get to the rim as much as he's able to do when he's healthy. He really needs to develop that jump shot quickly.
> 
> ...


Tyrus was sent home with "flu like symptoms."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller gets fouled

FTA hits both 53-37


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

this is so ugly.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses the long jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses Deng rebounds, deng misses Gibson rebounds and is fouled

fta splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jennings for three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo answers with a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits the jumper at the top of the key


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with a block!

Gibson with a banker! 

56-45 Bucks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4:19

*.302% *

Deng 15 pts 12 rebounds and two blocks! If he can get some help we can win this game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo with the air ball and bulls steal Pargo hits the jumper


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls turn that swag on baby


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo to Salmons for 3! 

56-50 Bucks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller travels.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses the long jumper, deng rebounds and is fouled

fta hits both 58-52 Bucks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller drives and is fouled

fta splits the pair


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol Dizzle nails a 3 at the buzzer! Only down 4 after 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits a 3 at the buzzer!! 60-56


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We made our comeback with Rose on the bench.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

.322%, Bucks .422%

We are shooting .333% in threes

we have 41 rebounds to the Bucks 32

L. Deng 20 (14 rebounds) 

B. Jennings 16, Bogut 12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons blocked Delfino


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

salmons with the drive, blocked by Bogut


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shake and bake by Pargo for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Delfino for three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich out Rose in


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol Dizzle!!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I hope people are noticing Deng's contribution tonight


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

23 and 16 for Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses. Deng rebounded and scored and fouled

hits fts Bulls down 2


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol Dizzle is crazy tonight!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller for 3! Game tied.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller with the drive and gets fouled on the miss


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng has 23 pts 17 rebounds and 2 blocks


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls with their 1st lead


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

NVM I jinxed it :x


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller fta missed both! damn


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose do that sillay!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Another rebound for Luol DANG!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the drive, blocked by Warrick


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Pargo gives us our 1st lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng another rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller to Rose for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng rebound #19


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo for 3 bulls lead 71-68


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:39

Bulls .362%, Bucks .405%

*Bulls .455% in threes* 

Deng 23, B. Jennings 19,


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng at pf to close it out


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luolz got that 20 20 game now


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose turned his swag on


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the cross over and it went in and out but fouled

fta hits both bulls up by 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah blocks Bogut


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper, bulls up 7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo in for Hirnich because kirk just got his 5th foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Warrick fouls Deng. 

fta splits the pair, bulls up 6


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah gets his 4th block


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Warrick with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits again to answer


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TRADE VALUE for DENG is going up and up and up! Oh happy day.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

24 points and 20 boards for Deng thus far


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah do it hard


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bell with a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Noah for the monster one hand dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses the jumper


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Bucks sure do miss Redd's shooting right now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

1:41 80-75 Bulls

Both teams are shooting .384%

We have 52 rebounds to their 43 Deng 20, Noah 11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller to Rose for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bogut answers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Miller, He is called for the charge


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jennings scores 82-79 Bulls .45 seconds left


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Jennings just abused Rose there


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose throws ball away. Jennings with the floater. bulls ahead 1


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Miller needs to hit these


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Miller rims the first one out


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

****


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I would be so damned shocked if the Bucks win this game, one of the worst lineups I have ever seen in my life and missing their best player!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bogut fouls Miller

fta splits the pair. 83-81 Bulls


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Dear Brandon Jennings, meet Mr. Rose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose blocks Jennings! Hinrich gets fouled


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Noah misses two when we really couldn't afford to miss 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah was the one fouled fta missed both! Damnit!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Dear Ilyasova, this is the NBA.

Thank you. Bulls win


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Like I said the .500 express rolls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks air ball a three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Whew we were lucky


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dear Mr. Redd thanks for being injured.

-Vinny


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Just caught the box score on this one but... Deng with 24/20 is a nice line


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Please keep it up Deng, I can imagine a trade deadline move for Bosh... Ahh.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Scott Skiles coaches like he is still rooting for the Bulls, he gave this one away. Ersan doesnt belong on the floor at all much less taking the last shot of the game, amazingly we played worse in the 2nd half than you did in the first


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I cant believe it took a career night by Luol Deng to beat a horrid Bucks team.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Scott Skiles coaches like he is still rooting for the Bulls, he gave this one away. Ersan doesnt belong on the floor at all much less taking the last shot of the game, amazingly we played worse in the 2nd half than you did in the first


That play was not intended for Ersan, it looked like Jennings gave up on the original play. Looking at how Ersan shot he did look surprised.

Skiles is still a much much much much much much much much much much much much better coach than Vinny. Its not even up for debate.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> That play was not intended for Ersan, it looked like Jennings gave up on the original play. Looking at how Ersan shot he did look surprised.
> 
> Skiles is still a much much much much much much much much much much much much better coach than Vinny. Its not even up for debate.


skiles played ridnour,bell, ilyasova amd moute for a 8 minute stretch that you guys came back... thats the worst scoring lineup we can possibly put on the floor.. he coached like dog **** tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> That play was not intended for Ersan, it looked like Jennings gave up on the original play. Looking at how Ersan shot he did look surprised.
> 
> Skiles is still a much much much much much much much much much much much much better coach than Vinny. Its not even up for debate.


not open for debate? hmmmmm


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> I cant believe it took a career night by Luol Deng to beat a horrid Bucks team.


Well then don't believe it.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> I cant believe it took a career night by Luol Deng to beat a horrid Bucks team.


I am going to say this while clearly in a bad mood so take it for what it is... The Bulls are an average 40-44 win team.. you arent the Lakers.. teams like the Bucks are going to give you trouble every now and again


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Hard to feel good about this game... Noah, Deng, and Miller look to have had the most positive impact. Back-court still struggling. Once our guards figure out what their doing, this team ought to be tough. I hope the Tyrus absence is just the flu.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We won the second half 54-38. 

L. Deng 24, Rose 16, Miller 13, Pargo 10. 

Salmons was 3-15

Deng had 20 rebounds and two blocks. Noah had 12 rebounds and *5 blocks*


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> I am going to say this while clearly in a bad mood so take it for what it is... The Bulls are an average 40-44 win team.. you arent the Lakers.. teams like the Bucks are going to give you trouble every now and again


LOL you dont have to tell me, this Bulls team is garbage also. 

If it wasnt for the Spurs playing like crap and the death of Michael Redd the Bulls should be winless right now. 

Jennings looks good but hes a bit wild.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> I am going to say this while clearly in a bad mood so take it for what it is... The Bulls are an average 40-44 win team.. you arent the Lakers.. teams like the Bucks are going to give you trouble every now and again


We are a 500 or a little above most of us will acknowledge that. 

I also agree with your last sentence.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> LOL you dont have to tell me, this Bulls team is garbage also.
> 
> If it wasnt for the Spurs playing like crap and the death of Michael Redd the Bulls should be winless right now.
> 
> Jennings looks good but hes a bit wild.


rookies giveth rookies taketh away, he was our best player all night.. looked like an all star, the shot that rose blocked near the end was a rookie mistake and horrible shot selection, I hardly blame him for tonight.. my wrath is aimed directly at Skile Ilyasova and Ridnour


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> LOL you dont have to tell me, this *Bulls team is garbage also.*
> 
> If it wasnt for the Spurs playing like crap and the death of Michael Redd the Bulls should be winless right now.
> 
> Jennings looks good but hes a bit wild.


I strongly disagree! Your elite teams dont blow out teams night in and night out. Sometimes they struggle yet find away to win dispite that. We did that tonight. We sucked mightily in the first half, the second half we played with more intensity at both ends of the court. By the way I am not saying we are elite

Despite the "if it wasn'ts" you bring up we are indeed 2-2. Your if nots could apply to any team in the league, kinda like saying about Boston if they were not undefeated, they would be winless. Well guess what, we are not winless! I will take an ugly win any day of the week, a win is a win. 

Am I happy with the play of the team? Of course not. But I am happy with the win


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I cant believe it took a career night by Luol Deng to beat a horrid Bucks team.


Would you have rather deng not have a career night and the Bulls lose? I dont see where your sarcasm is going. You do know we won, right?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Skiles is still the king of "what the..... are those players on the floor at this time" coaching moments. Somethings never change.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Would you have rather deng not have a career night and the Bulls lose? I dont see where your sarcasm is going. You do know we won, right?


I would rather have Deng have a huge night (raise trade value)and lose the game (better draft pick) but oh well.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Like I said the .500 express rolls.


didn't seem like an easy one though.

Anyway here's what I think about the game:

1. Derrick Rose - quiet in the first half, but glad to see he's able to pick it up in the second half (especially the final quarter). I'm still amazed with his combination of size, athleticism and skill; it will always give him the edge over opposing PGs. Offensively he was able to shoot over Jennings quiet comfortably and glide across the court fast although not 100 percent healthy. Defensively, he has huge potential with his size and athleticism; that key block on Jennings (and the Rondo block last year in the playoff). He needs to learn to be more physical on both ends, because he has clear advantage in that department over smaller PGs.

2. Luol Deng - 20/20 game. I wonder who's the last Bull to do it. My opinion regarding Deng's game don't chance. He's a system guy whose offensive game consist of cuts to the basket, takes open jumper, and finishing the breaks. The good thing I see about Deng based on the game is increased toughness. He's a bit more physical around the basket and consistently fights for rebound. If he continues to do that and average around 18 and 8, I think that's good enough.

3. John Salmons - we're still missing him. Him, Rose and Deng are the only players who's capable of carrying the team offensively night in night out. He needs to regain his form quick. Otherwise we'll be in trouble. Hinrich, Miller, Noah, Gibson, Pargo cannot play that role consistently.

4. Free Throws - it has to improve or we'll be losing a lot of close games. If we're in a close game like tonight against more experienced team, we'd definitely end up on the losing end.

5. Brandon Jennings - he doesn't play like a rookie. He didn't make too much error for a rookie. I hate the guy due to his cocky personality. But, I gotta admit that he's not just all talk. He knows what he's doing on the court. And he's actually very good already. The fact that Skiles trust him speaks volume. He's sort of a cross between Arenas and Parker IMO. We're truly in for a ride through the golden age of PGs.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

K4E's sarcasm was much better.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> didn't seem like an easy one though.
> 
> Anyway here's what I think about the game:
> 
> ...


My guess, believe it or not, is Aaron Gray against Toronto in like the last game of the season two years ago

(edit - my guess was wrong... Gray went for 19 and 22 that day)


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

So far as I can tell the last 20/20 game was Marcus Fizer in 2004

link


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Dornado said:


> So far as I can tell the last 20/20 game was Marcus Fizer in 2004
> 
> link


Thanks.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/200404120CHI.html

Looking at the boxscore of Fizer's 30-20 game, it's amazing how I'm still a Bulls fan to this day. A lineup of:

Kirk Hinrich
Jamal Crawford
Chris Jeffries
Marcus Fizer
Antonio Davis

Jannero Pargo
Linton Johnson
Ronald Dupree

OH MY GOD. I thought I clicked the lineup of Austin Toros


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I think maybe Donyell Marshall had some double double doubles


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

OK 

1. Brandon Jennings handed Derrick Rose his azz tonight

2. John Salmons needs to find a back side of a barn to hit before Vinny turns his light from red to green

3. Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! Didn't really have many plays run for him but just got it done with energy, hustle and outworking everyone else 

4. Taj. Had some nice moments in outworking 2 o 3 guys inside for the board but gotta finish on contact and hit your free throws

5. Joakim. Hit your free throws down the stretch Jo

6. Kirk . battled hard defensively but his shot was off ( but hey so was everybody's )

7. Brad. Free throws ( again ) but I love how this guy plays. Smart .

8. Jannero. Finally made shots when they counted and notwithstanding Lu's huge contribution , I felt Jannero was the catalyst that swung the tide of the game 

THE GOOD

Defensive rebounding is holding up and is a BIG improvement over last season. We're really limiting the 2nd chance points and RIGHT NOW, I daresay we're the best offfensive rebounding team in the league which is the sole reason why we have 2 W's after 4 games

Interior defense was OK tonight ...Bogut just played well and had his lefty hook going and was flashing off a nice post game . Hakim Warwick was shut down after getting hit early. 2nd half defense in particular was stellar

THE NOT SO GOOD

Our offense is brutal right now. 

Not enough movement off the ball. Screens are too wussy. We're not showing enough toughness / counter aggression on pressure - pressing defense. Its kind of like we're easy too easy to knock off our perch and then we turn over , force plays , turn it over some more and the the shots that are the ones to take we miss because we're too frazzled

And I put this on Derrick who's not taking care of business so far..and yeah Salmons and Kirk aren't hitting shots they should but Derrick really needs to step it up and really set the tone 

And he's not doing it


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

This all sounds like a case of Ben Gordon hangover-itis. The Bulls don't know who to look to when they need a confidence booster. But this is why they got Pargo, for sure. 

I can't blame Derrick. He's not well, still. But its clear that he's not quite ready for his new role as THE man on the team. I think he will be by the end of the month, once he realizes this is it. Until then, Hinrich and Salmons had better man-up.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Congratulations to Noah for allowing another big to get his season high. Talk about a slump buster.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I think most objective fair minded people who watched the game would have witnessed Brad Miller playing Andrew Bogut more - and they were both banging and going at it. I counted at least 4 baskets on Brad. No knock against Brad as he played Bogut hard . Bogut just made shots had a solid post game going on.

Joakim really controlled the defensive glass well and did a nice job of quieting Hakim Warrick when Taj got the hook and it looked like Warrick was going to get going early. 5 blocks for Jo too.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

16 pts isn't exactly an all-star worthy performance either, especially for a center who has averaged as high as 13 ppg. 

If the reference is to Bogut's 13 boards, clearly that is influenced by the huge abundance of missed shots by both teams which boosted rebound totals for everyone. How the heck else would Luol Deng have gotten 20 boards, lol (that's no knock on Luol either, but c'mon).


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Jo also pulled down 12 rebounds - all defensive glass too which he owned down the stretch

Our rebounding has been one of a couple bright spots and without it , particularly the offensive glass , we'd be 0 and 4


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not sure I like Salmons as a guy looking for iso's and his own shot as a main option. Yeah he has an unorthodox game but if we're looking for that and some old school then I think Chris Douglas Roberts is a lot more interesting and someone to keep an eye on over the next couple of seasons ( when his contact with the Nets will be up )


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> 16 pts isn't exactly an all-star worthy performance either, especially for a center who has averaged as high as 13 ppg.


Who said it was an allstar worthy performance?

Bogut had his season high against the Bulls. So did KG, Duncan and Haslem. Just stating a fact thats all. 

I think Brad Miller had a better game than Noah because Brad actually boxes out, sure Noah gets his hustle rebounds in tip in's but if it was not for Millers boxing out Deng would not have had 20 rebounds, Deng himself gave credit to Miller.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> Who said it was an allstar worthy performance?
> 
> Bogut had his season high against the Bulls. So did KG, Duncan and Haslem. Just stating a fact thats all.
> 
> I think Brad Miller had a better game than Noah because Brad actually boxes out, sure Noah gets his hustle rebounds in tip in's but if it was not for Millers boxing out Deng would not have had 20 rebounds, Deng himself gave credit to Miller.


Bogut's season high is misleading. He's stunk offensively the first 3 games because he was still getting his form back.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

narek said:


> Bogut's season high is misleading. He's stunk offensively the first 3 games because he was still getting his form back.


Ok well still doesn't change the fact that 4 games against the Bulls 4 bigs set season highs.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

It's crazy to think that players would be setting season highs the first four games of the season!!! In the first game, EVERY player set a season high! My guess is NONE of the "season highs" hold up once the season is halfway through...


----------

